# 2004 sentra grill



## sentranj (Jun 28, 2005)

hi, im new to the forum. i was wondering if it is possible to just change the grill on the 04 sentra specv, and not change the entire front bumper.


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

yeah, just pop it out. you can get different mesh for a few bucks at any autoparts store and just cut it to fit


----------



## sentranj (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks alot i thougt that the little plastic part in the middle of the grill was connected to the front bumper guess not. thanks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

imeric said:


> yeah, just pop it out. you can get different mesh for a few bucks at any autoparts store and just cut it to fit


a. that would look HORRIBLE
b. why do you want to change it?/what are you putting in its place?


----------



## sentranj (Jun 28, 2005)

i dont like it. i dont know why i dont like it, it just looks weird.i guess mesh is the only other thing that could be put there but i think anything would look better then the stock grill. i dont have a 04 sentra spec but i was thinking about getting one and just seeing if i can make it more appealing to myself before i by it. i'll most likely buy an 02 or 03 spec. i think they look so much better


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentranj said:


> i dont like it. i dont know why i dont like it, it just looks weird.i guess mesh is the only other thing that could be put there but i think anything would look better then the stock grill. i dont have a 04 sentra spec but i was thinking about getting one and just seeing if i can make it more appealing to myself before i by it. i'll most likely buy an 02 or 03 spec. i think they look so much better


the mesh would look terrible and very cheap.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

pete? said:


> the mesh would look terrible and very cheap.


nah, not at all. plenty of people on b15 and vboard have changed their ugly 04/05 grills to the mesh (that bucktooth is not too popular over there  ). there's a guy on thevboard that actually does it for you, with bondo and does it right, and sells them.
here is the guy that makes them (Vee) 








and here is a guy that made his own


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ that black mesh looks good. but i have seen people buy normal ugly mesh from home depot and then try to make it fit and looks very very bad. that has a border and looks very nice.


----------



## SeRSpEcV1 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey thats pretty nice. Im new here too and i also have the 05 grill. Just a question where can i buy that grill? and also does the 02 03 front bumper fit the 05'? thaks alot guys.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

do like me :thumbup:


----------



## SeRSpEcV1 (Mar 28, 2005)

thats pretty nice too man but still dont like the "tooth" but im loving what you did to the bottom. howd you do that part?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

SeRSpEcV1 said:


> Hey thats pretty nice. Im new here too and i also have the 05 grill. Just a question where can i buy that grill? and also does the 02 03 front bumper fit the 05'? thaks alot guys.


you can contact Vee on http://forums.thevboard.com

and no, not even close. unless you want to buy new headlights and a new hood  
conversion has been done though, it's also on thevboard


----------



## sentranj (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks for all the posts i went on a small vaction and had no internet. all the different things look nice and are making me like the 04-05 models more thanks for all the help..


----------



## SeRSpEcV1 (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks ill check it out. :thumbup:


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

if i were to put the nissan emblem back on after i get the mesh.... how would i do that on the mesh?? is there anything to hold a emblem on that mesh out there for sale??

also how do i get a black mesh all i see on ebay are grey, should i just spraypaint it black?


----------



## Ryan Coyne (Jul 31, 2005)

*grill removal*

can anyone explain the removal of the grill because i am about to just rip mine off ......


i removed the two inserts on the top and the bastard wont come off....


let me know (sorry about this gay question...lol) :cheers:


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

b15chik said:


> nah, not at all. plenty of people on b15 and vboard have changed their ugly 04/05 grills to the mesh (that bucktooth is not too popular over there  ). there's a guy on thevboard that actually does it for you, with bondo and does it right, and sells them.
> here is the guy that makes them (Vee)
> and here is a guy that made his own



i want to know about those wheels. what did you do to make them black? my racing wheels are a flat black, and i would love to have the stock (daily) wheels black also.


----------

